# High current cigarette socket extension lead



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

For Those who wish to run items such as High pressure tyre pumps there is this very well made lead on ebay. it is 20A and 5m long and is well put together. Ordered yesterday and came in this mornings post.

extension lead


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

But what do you plug it into if the dash socket says 150w max and is only wired up for this minimal power/current?

But do like the product though Ray, nice find.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I could make one of those up in about five minutes flat for about a fiver :!:


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I bought one and the socket burst the first time I plugged in my Rapido inflator. Rapido plug appears to be slightly larger than normal .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like I've been had. Too much capacity for the Ducato electrics, too expensive for what it is and the socket fell apart when used despite being a standard size. Strangely in the circumstances I am very happy with it and it works when connecting my High Pressure inflator to the Ducato cab outlet socket and topping up the tyres.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

deefordog said:


> But what do you plug it into if the dash socket says 150w max and is only wired up for this minimal power/current?
> 
> But do like the product though Ray, nice find.


An extension cable rated at 20amps will consume at least 240 watts according to my basic calculation of Watts = Volts x Amps. This is quite a bit more than the recommended draw of 150 watts in the Fiat dash socket.

I have a Ring RAC900 Tyre Compressor which is rated at 280 watts so prefer to run it from the 12 volt outlet in the Fiat X250 engine compartment using crocodile clips.

However, the (Ray) cable looks good for running stuff up to 150 watts or 12 amps.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

rayc said:


> Looks like I've been had. Too much capacity for the Ducato electrics, too expensive for what it is and the socket fell apart when used despite being a standard size. Strangely in the circumstances I am very happy with it and it works when connecting my High Pressure inflator to the Ducato cab outlet socket and topping up the tyres.


What do you think of that shade of yellow?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> HarryTheHymer said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

rayc said:


> > HarryTheHymer said:
> >
> >
> > > [
> ...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

rayc said:


> Looks like I've been had. Too much capacity for the Ducato electrics, too expensive for what it is and the socket fell apart when used despite being a standard size. Strangely in the circumstances I am very happy with it and it works when connecting my High Pressure inflator to the Ducato cab outlet socket and topping up the tyres.


That was sarcasm wasn't it? :?

Now for the numpty question.

Does it stop the socket from getting hot?

Thats as far as my electrickery knowledge takes me.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We fitted an external 12V socket on the trailer, fused at 30A although technically the socket is rated at 16A.










To run our tyre compressor:










We have some 20A cigar lighter sockets inside for phone chargers and the small 150W inverter.

Peter


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Does it stop the socket from getting hot?
> ...


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Peter - I have those SELV 16A connectors too - nice delicate shade of lavender!

I too would happily use them up to 25A, even 45A intermittent load.

In case anyone is interested, they are in the same series as yellow 110V, blue 240V and the red 440V plugs/skts.

They are keyed so you cannot mate the wrong colours/voltages.


----------

